

Standing out in the crowd: OSCON Keynote - defunkt
http://infotrope.net/blog/2009/07/25/standing-out-in-the-crowd-my-oscon-keynote/

======
diN0bot
The article was quite neutral. I think women tend to be better collaborators
and I fully expect the open source explosion to be lead by females.

Good process and interaction can be developed by anyone regardless of gender
and other genetic factors. Nonetheless, it does seem that women tend to be
aware of and do the actual 'house keeping' of project accessibility and
comprehensibility for other developers (docs, overviews, diagrams). This is
huge.

------
starchy
An excellent discussion of how the open source community often tends to
(unintentionally) exclude women, and what individual projects can do reverse
that trend.

------
defunkt
Video of the talk: <http://blip.tv/file/2400597>

